# Power FC Boost Control Kit Install



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

After doing lots of searching and still being left with questions....
I finally did it myself.  

I was able to study the tubing on a RB26 that was out of a car... It really easy once you know what you're dealing with, last owning a subie I had to understand a bit more about the GTR before attempting this...

By following the copper tubing that the actuators were attached to I saw that there was a T to the bottom of the plentum (short hose also with a yellow stripe and restrictor)
then continued to the factory solenoid.(this is the hose with the boost restrictor/yellow stripe)

The other hose from the factory boost solenoid ends at the air intake(this is the only one I needed to plug since the other cooper tubing will no longer be in use)

I didn't have to take anything appart to install the boost controll kit to my 91 GTR.

You'll need long angled needle nose pliers to reach the plentum hose and actuator hoses. 

First I unpluged the short hose from under the plentum(back towards the firewall) and fitted the supplied long vacuum hose to the plentum.

I ran this hose over by the ABS unit were I would later mount the BCK solenoid(but not too close, on the firewall), I cut the hose at this location, this plugs to the NO port on the solenoid. 

I then unpluged the rear actuator hose and fitted a new pice of hose just long enough almost reach the top of the strut tower, I placed a T fitting there running one side to the solenoid and one side to the front actuator.( the front one was easy to reach since I have the biltz filters and was able to just lift the front filter out of the way)

My BCK apex-i part 415-A001 came with a harness that plugged in to the solenoid at one end and the factory solenoid plug at the other end(no splicing to the map sensor wiring that plugs to the PFC) and the map sensor that plugs to the PFC.

The map sensor hose gets T'ed between the plentum and the fuel pressure regulator( on top right of the plentum towards front) and the wiring gets plugged in to the PFC.

There is a big rubber gromet in the firewall(take the plastic cover to expose the computer and follow the thick wire hasness) you'll need to unscrew a few of the clips on the wheel well to push the plastic out of the way enough to guide the map sensor plug through the hole in the engine bay and through the firewall.

(I wrapped the sensor plug and a bit of the wire in electrical tape leaving a tail on it to be able to pull it thruogh)

I guess you can use a wire coat hanger to help you pull it through, but be careful not to put holes in the electrical wiring...(maybe wrap that in electrical tape also...)

I didn't want to risk it so I poked my finger through it enough to be able push the sensor plug a bit and pulled it from the inside of the car. (this gets plugged in to the PFC and is how the hand controller will read boost)

I mounted the BCK map sensor next to the factory map sensor.

I paid $363 US for the Boost Control Kit. 

Hope this helps some people. 


....or even a simpler way if you don't mind having the boost solenoid far from the turbos.

this write up is on a r33gtr: http://www.zenadsl2412.zen.co.uk/InstallingApexiAVCR.pdf


----------

